# Hey i'm unknown and I'm a beginner studying composition!



## Unknown (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm here mainly for inspiration and to learn about composition and to meet new people. This seems like a pretty decent place!


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 16, 2020)

Welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## Sean J (Jul 16, 2020)

Existence, as you know it, is over. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.

Welcome #27460


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> Existence, as you know it, is over. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.
> 
> Welcome #27460



Thank you #12603. I will not disappoint. I will serve and protect until my machinery betrays me.


----------



## MariGea (Jul 17, 2020)

Welcome #27460, pretty numbers you got there!


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

MariGea said:


> Welcome #27460, pretty numbers you got there!



Thank you #27009. Are you by any chance a 00 agent?


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 17, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome



Are my eyes betraying me or do we have an elite member of the below #400 club?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 17, 2020)

If your name is Unknown your name is not unknown.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> If your name is Unknown your name is not unknown.



What if my name is not unknown but actually unknown?

ps: How on earth can a fossil be living?


----------



## Sean J (Jul 17, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> If your name is Unknown your name is not unknown.



Maybe someone can know that they are unknown if they do not know whether anyone knows if they know they are unknown or not. That reminds of a joke: Rene Descartes walked into a bar. When asked if he wanted a drink he replied, "I think not" and he vanished.

Probably best I leave this thread before any of us get hurt.


----------



## Sean J (Jul 17, 2020)

Unknown said:


> ps: How on earth can a fossil be living?



I'm pretty sure a friend calls his dad a living fossil. And knowing his dad, I'm pretty sure it's true.

Definitely possible on Earth.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 17, 2020)

Unknown said:


> ps: How on earth can a fossil be living?



As almost always, Wikipedia is a helpful source to answer this question:









Living fossil - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Unknown (Jul 17, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> As almost always, Wikipedia is a helpful source to answer this question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty awesome. Let's see how long I can remember this information


----------

